# Disaster!!



## Boutte (Jul 31, 2009)

I just bought a Canon T1i about two weeks ago. This morning an ice chest got dumped on top of it. The thing got soaked and now it's not working. Is it ruined? Can it it be fixed?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't really say for sure, but I know someone else here at the forum left their camera out in the rain all night - think he said he let it dry out for a week and still worked fine.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Anything electronic will work after being soaked if allowed to dry. Water DOES NOT conduct electricity, it is the minerals in the water that causes the sparks. 

Best bet is to open it up and allow air to filter through the thing. 

I would also have it checked by a professional repair shop or Canon. 

The big issue is the sensor. Water spots can cause very big prob. if it got inside. 
DO NOT turn it on. Pull the battery and let dry in a very DE-humid area.


----------



## Boutte (Jul 31, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> Anything electronic will work after being soaked if allowed to dry. Water DOES NOT conduct electricity, it is the minerals in the water that causes the sparks.
> 
> Best bet is to open it up and allow air to filter through the thing.
> 
> ...


The battery never got wet. I did turn it on though. It said can not operate due to error then shut down again. I dried it with a towell and blew it out with compressed air.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Let it sit for a few days.


----------



## bhop (Jul 31, 2009)

My friend accidentally drove 3 (yes 3) of his R/C cars into his swimming pool.  One of the bad things about having lots of concrete next to a pool.. They all still work, although one didn't start working again until maybe 2 weeks later.  I know an r/c car isn't as sophisticated electronically as a dslr, but i'm just saying there's hope.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 31, 2009)

Man this totally sucks... still got the reciept try to bring it back and look dumb and say UUUHHH It stopped working!  make sure it is dry first....

When that does not work wait a week then bring it to a camera shop and see what they can do!


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 31, 2009)

Boutte said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything electronic will work after being soaked if allowed to dry. Water DOES NOT conduct electricity, it is the minerals in the water that causes the sparks.
> ...



Uh-oh Compressed air?
I hope you never put that poison inside the camera...
also turning it on in the first place is a bad idea... 
NEVER turn an eletrical item on if it has water inside / been in contact with water that can cause your camera / eletrical appliance to short circut...
You should instead remove all sources of power, (main switches e.g. wall plugs or batteries or anything else used to power the item)
that way you increase the chance of your items survival
uh and hair dryers dont work either... they burn out your circuts....
wet eletricals + heat = bad... real bad
the best way to treat water logged eletricals is, remove as much casing as possible, seperate the pieces as much as possible (without removing screws unless you know how to put it back together with no faults.)
and leave the rest to the air to dry off, this way it changes the temperature at a slow steady pase instead of jumping from cold to hot etc..

~Friends... they are right pricks


----------



## Boutte (Jul 31, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> Man this totally sucks... still got the reciept try to bring it back and look dumb and say UUUHHH It stopped working! make sure it is dry first....
> 
> When that does not work wait a week then bring it to a camera shop and see what they can do!


 The guy at the camera store I talked to said to bring it to him, he'll dry it out and send to Canon and tell them he doesn't know what happened to it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2009)

Boutte said:


> The guy at the camera store I talked to said to bring it to him, he'll dry it out and send to Canon and tell them he doesn't know what happened to it.


You can do that with a clear conscious?


----------



## Boutte (Jul 31, 2009)

KmH said:


> Boutte said:
> 
> 
> > The guy at the camera store I talked to said to bring it to him, he'll dry it out and send to Canon and tell them he doesn't know what happened to it.
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 31, 2009)

I once washed a computer motherboard, memory and video card off in a shower on a bet.  Let it dry a few days and plugged it in.  No problem.

As everyone else said, give it a bit of time.  Particularly with low voltage stuff, you're usually ok.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I once washed a computer motherboard, memory and video card off in a shower on a bet.  Let it dry a few days and plugged it in.  No problem.
> 
> As everyone else said, give it a bit of time.  Particularly with low voltage stuff, you're usually ok.



You sound like a fun guy.  Will you eat a dozen boiled slugs for a dollar?   :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2009)

Boutte said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Boutte said:
> ...


I just added you to my: "Never buy gear from this guy list."


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

KmH said:


> Boutte said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



:thumbup: :thumbup: I wouldn't buy batteries from this place.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 31, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You sound like a fun guy. Will you eat a dozen boiled slugs for a dollar?  :lmao:  :lmao:


 



Let's just say I only take bets when I know I can't lose... unlike, say, when eating a dozen boiled slugs.


----------



## camz (Jul 31, 2009)

I actually work with electronics and the thing with water contamination on some PCB's may result into corrossion of boards over time.  When corrossion(could be rust or mineral build up) starts to occurr your leads, traces, and components may stop functioning if it isn't removed given time(being that your camera is sealed) is very likely.  

I think you tried turning it on after getting it wet and that could've damaged it too because water isn't a controlled conductor and could've shorted some of your electronic components in the process.  Is your camera hosed? I don't know..hopefully not.  I think the key thing here is to make sure whoever is fixing it doesn't turn it on and test with water build up in any of the components (especially the processor) because that definetly could fry your camera's electronics.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a fun guy. Will you eat a dozen boiled slugs for a dollar?  :lmao:  :lmao:
> ...




They taste like Chicken. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 



Ok, three week old chicken.


----------



## bhop (Jul 31, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Will you eat a dozen boiled slugs for a dollar?   :lmao:  :lmao:
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

bhop said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


----------



## Boutte (Jul 31, 2009)

KmH said:


> Boutte said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


LOL! I can live with that easier than I can live a $900 paperweight.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

Boutte said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Boutte said:
> ...



Where I come from they call that fraud or theft by deception.  :er:


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 31, 2009)

It's not fraud until you lie. Canon repaired my 50mm for free, after it had an...unfortunate encounter with concrete. No one from Canon ever asked what happened to it though, and it was repaired for free, so...eh.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> It's not fraud until you lie. Canon repaired my 50mm for free, after it had an...unfortunate encounter with concrete. No one from Canon ever asked what happened to it though, and it was repaired for free, so...eh.


 


> Boutte;  The guy at the camera store I talked to said to bring it to him, he'll dry it out and send to Canon and tell them he doesn't know what happened to it.



The guy driving the get away car is just as responsible as the guy who stuck up the bank. 

If Canon didn't ask that's their problem.  This is a bit different.


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Boutte said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:

And being a knowing partisipant of that consitutes conspiracy.


----------



## Boutte (Jul 31, 2009)

Well after letting it dry under a fan for 8 hrs it seems to be working fine. I guess I won't have to become a super villain after all.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

Boutte said:


> Well after letting it dry under a fan for 8 hrs it seems to be working fine. I guess I won't have to become a super villain after all.



Glad to hear it's working.  I would give it another 16 hours or so just to be sure that everything is good and dry.  

One last thought.  Insurance, I wouldn't be without it.  I'm paying about $12.00 a year per every $1,000.00 worth of gear.  No deductable, covers theft, loss, and plain ole fumble fingers dropping it on the ground, or pouring a cooler over it.


----------



## Boutte (Jul 31, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Boutte said:
> 
> 
> > Well after letting it dry under a fan for 8 hrs it seems to be working fine. I guess I won't have to become a super villain after all.
> ...


 Good thought. Who do you use? 
Man I'm feeling relieved. I saved for six months for this camera and enough left over for decent lens.
Any advice on a sub $500 lens. I have the 18-55 kit lens now.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 1, 2009)

Boutte said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Boutte said:
> ...



State Farm Insurance.  It is not a home owners policy or attached to your home owners policy.  You can do that, but any claim then fall on your homeowners insurance and can effect future rates.  

It is called a Separate Articles Policy.  It can be used for anything that is of value, paintings, camera gear, etc.  It is only for personal use so if you ever make a business out of photography you will have to get business insurance.


----------



## Boutte (Aug 10, 2009)

Well everything with camera is working fine. It's been over a week and no problems. I guess I dodged that bullett.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 10, 2009)

Boutte said:


> Well everything with camera is working fine. It's been over a week and no problems. I guess I dodged that bullett.



Glad to hear it.  Did you get a bullet proof vest yet? (Insurance)


----------



## Boutte (Aug 12, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Boutte said:
> 
> 
> > Well everything with camera is working fine. It's been over a week and no problems. I guess I dodged that bullett.
> ...


 No but I'm writing myself a note right now!


----------



## Joves (Aug 13, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Aug 13, 2009)

Joves said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > bhop said:
> ...


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 13, 2009)

Boutte said:


> I just bought a Canon T1i about two weeks ago. This morning an ice chest got dumped on top of it. The thing got soaked and now it's not working. Is it ruined? Can it it be fixed?



Warranty's are your friend. Where did you buy it?

EDIT- Nvm, noticed your problem was resolved.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2009)

Warranties only cover materials and workmanship. Not accidents.

Insurance would cover accidents.


----------



## DRB022 (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad to hear it's working. It would totally suck if that had ruined it.


----------



## DRB022 (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't even imagine what I'd do if that happened to me and it was ruined. You keep it together a lot better than I would have haha.


----------



## Opher (Aug 15, 2009)

KmH said:


> Warranties only cover materials and workmanship. Not accidents.
> 
> Insurance would cover accidents.



NOTE: non auto accident insurance (what dell offers) will cover accidents.  You can usually find a company that will give it to you.  (still cheaper not to get your camera wet)

Not trying to fight just trying to present proper information.
However canons warranty will not cover it you are right(depending on who you deal with).


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2009)

Opher said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Warranties only cover materials and workmanship. Not accidents.
> ...


At least you tried. :thumbup:


----------

